# Carioca 5 Spares needed



## 105672 (Jul 7, 2007)

I opened the cupboard above the cooker, a bottle fell out. Oooops.
I can't see what make of cooker it is, where do I get a new glass top from?

Also the lock on the door to the living area is knackered, where do I get a new one from?

Also the gadget that holds the living door open is broken, we had one from Mendip Caravans but it's the wrong type and they can't help anyfurther.

Also I appear to be on here twice and it won't let me change from my old email address (which doesn't work) so can the boss man get in touch with me at [email protected]


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

On my CI the cooker is a SMEV - I think http://www.caktanks.com/ sell some spares - try Google. Can you explain about the living door? You could try visiting the NEC and tackling the CI stand!! Also you could try http://www.davan.co.uk/motorhomes-new.html for spares
Richard


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Bohemia said:


> Also I appear to be on here twice and it won't let me change from my old email address (which doesn't work) so can the boss man get in touch with me at [email protected]


Hi Bohemia

You do indeed appear to have two accounts. :roll: 
Your second account is under the name of Bohemia1 and the reason the system will not accept your new Email address is that you've already used it for your second account. You'll need to let either myself or Nuke have full details of what you want to do by PM so we can change your account details.


----------



## stevenjonathan (Jan 28, 2008)

The cooker in my CI is a Spinflo (Caprice?) Try any CI dealer to see if they can order you the correct bits although they are not too quick on sending stuff out- have been waiting since Valentines Day for a decal!

I noticed a while ago that on the back an Auto-Trail brochure there is a telephone number for spares - you could get hold of a brochure and try this as they might be able to help after all its all part of the Trigano Group- it will be my next stop I think they will at least be able to point me in the right direction.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Hi,

You could try these people, I understand they have a new ordering system where they can order direct from Italy and get things very quickly. We got our van from them and their after sales have been excellent.

http://www.geoffcox.co.uk/index.php

ask for Gavin.

Mandy


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Parts*

Hi

Try www.leisurepartsdirect.com

I can also recommend a word with Gavin at Geoff Cox. They are just north of Derby.

Russell


----------



## 88870 (May 10, 2005)

The hob and sink in my CI (no cooker!) are SMEV. Autotrail sent me here

http://www.leisurespares.co.uk/

when I asked about spare parts for the van as they do not stock anything themselves. I think the link is more for specific manufacturer add on parts for bits such as cookers, fridges, windows etc rather than the motorhome body itself eg fairings, doors.

Funnily enough, I also had the external door clip holder thingy break on our CI. We also bought a new one from Mendip which didn't fit :lol:

Our local Motorhome dealership - pioneer caravans - is now a CI dealer. They have said that they can order any parts we require, just haven't gotten around to writing the long long list yet.

Good luck.


----------



## 105672 (Jul 7, 2007)

Thank you all for your help. It is much appreciated.


----------



## GerryD (Sep 20, 2007)

All CI spares are available from Trigano (Autotrail) phone them at 01472 571075 and ask for Steve Smith. If he can't help you he will know a man who can.
Gerry


----------

